
Mac App Store hits one million downloads on day one - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/07/mac-app-store-hits-one-million-downloads-on-day-one/
======
haribilalic
_Apple PR: "1 Million Downloads on Mac App Store!"

Twitter PR: "900,000 Downloads of Twitter for Mac in 24 Hours!"_

<https://twitter.com/shawnblanc/status/23391070813425666>

It's a joke, but I bet there is a heavy skew towards _free_ software and _new_
software. You're probably not going to pay for iWork a second time. It isn't
all Twitter though; the guys at Evernote saw new sign ups from Mac increase by
1,800% (<https://twitter.com/evernote/status/23116726547775488>).

~~~
to
lol thats the first thing i said after reading about 1mil downloads... "bet
its 90% the twitter client because nobody wants to spend 50 bucks on all the
other apps..."

~~~
macrael
To be clear, the above is a joke. Twitter has not released their numbers.

~~~
to
i know - but i assume thats how it will end up anyway.

------
tvon
Is that a lot? Any numbers how how much software is acquired by any other
means on any given day?

~~~
kenjackson
I don't think its much at all. I think WP7 gets about 600K downloads per day,
and that's WP7.

The iOS store gets over 16 million downloads per day.

Given the existing user base and with it being the launch day of the store, 1M
downloads looks pretty mediocre.

~~~
epistasis
Could be, but remember that getting access to the store requires installing an
OS update with a reboot, and that OS updates aren't forced onto everyone on
their day of release, and that it takes a week or two for all users to be
bothered with an update message. When you combine that with the rather low-key
marketing (no marketing?), I think that 1 million is probably a lower bound on
daily activity, and that it will only climb from here.

------
lwhi
How many of these are bootlegs?

[http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/01/06/mac-app-store-
bo...](http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/01/06/mac-app-store-bootlegging)

~~~
haribilalic
None, probably, because bootlegs are not distributed through the App Store and
use an existing receipt.

~~~
lwhi
Ah, okay, thx - I didn't realise.

------
to
btw. did anyone ever discovered a purchasing history on itunes/app store?

~~~
haribilalic
The Mac App Store has a purchases tab and iTunes on the Mac shows you your
purchase history under your account (click your Apple ID in the top right
corner and select _Account_ ).

~~~
to
you sure itunes also shows buys made from the iphone?

~~~
haribilalic
It will show any purchases or rentals made in iTunes (including the App Store)
on any platform. Apple will also email you a receipt after a purchase
(including free "purchases").

